# Catching live bait



## neckmoe (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm hoping to go out of Sherman Cove next weekend and wondering if I could get some advice as to where should I look to catch live bait.


----------



## catchin em (Mar 10, 2011)

what kind of live bait are you looking to catch?


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

There is usually cigar minnows and pin fish on the bouys as you leave the pass caught some a few days ago on the last red bouy


----------



## neckmoe (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm used to catching Pin fish. Haven't ever had any luck catching cigar minows. Would you typically get them the same way?


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

Never had any luck throwing a cast net over cigar minnows, but have caught a ton of them on little "bait trees". go to walmart or any tackle shop and they'll point them out. It's basically a leader that has a number of small gold hooks with a little white piece of plastic on them. Just tie it on and flip it out next to buoy. Usually tying on a small egg weight to the bottom will let you cast it out there a ways. You'll hook up 3-5 at a time and it's actually pretty fun on light tackle. Careful though, easy to stick yourself on all those little hooks with multiple cigars going crazy. Much cheaper than buying bait and once you learn how to do it, it takes no time at all to load up for a trip and then some.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

I was in the pass the other day and bait was everywhere. If you don't see at the bouys, go to the Mass. Bait is easier to catch at dawn. Cigar minnows normally are a little deeper. You should think about changing your picture- gives me the chills whenever I look at it
almost forgot, the Sabiki rigs with a little red work better, and bigger is not always better. good luck


----------



## neckmoe (Apr 7, 2009)

Submariner, thanks for the heads up on the bait. I will take the suggestion about the profile pic into consideration . 
That was a tribute to a buddy of mine who got his ass kicked by a kingfish and a treble hook. Bottom line he fished the rest of the day when I would have hung it up and said take me to the beach. Appreciate the 411.


----------

